# Tortoise was mid hibernation but now seems dead



## Scotty0206 (Dec 28, 2019)

My Tortoise is 12 years old and was hibernating since November in my fridge bought just for him. Checked on him today and his eye was puffy and white and blood was coming out of his nose. He is now unresponsive with his head out and legs out.... really need some help


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 28, 2019)

Ah geeze. I'm real sorry to say it sounds like he has died. What species tortoise is it?


----------



## Scotty0206 (Dec 28, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> Ah geeze. I'm real sorry to say it sounds like he has died. What species tortoise is it?


He is a Hermann’s, he had a vet check before hibernating so not sure what has gone wrong  I’m really gutted


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 28, 2019)

Yeah, I can imagine. That's just awful.


----------



## Tom (Dec 28, 2019)

Man. That sucks.

Fumes? Freezing? New fridges sometimes have unexpected cold spots. Are you sure he was emptied out for two weeks of warm temps and soaking before you cooled him and put him in the fridge?

So sorry.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 28, 2019)

Sad to hear.
Sorry to hear.


----------



## Cceejj (Dec 28, 2019)

I’m sorry this happened to you and your buddy


----------



## KarenSoCal (Dec 28, 2019)

Oh, how awful! 

I too use a fridge. If you ever find out what happened, please post it so we can all learn from your experience.

My condolences to you.


----------



## Scotty0206 (Dec 29, 2019)

So the fridge I used was the same one I used the year before with no issues. So this morning his legs aren’t stiff but one eye is white and the other is red and he hasn’t moved all night


----------



## KarenSoCal (Dec 29, 2019)

Scotty0206 said:


> So the fridge I used was the same one I used the year before with no issues. So this morning his legs aren’t stiff but one eye is white and the other is red and he hasn’t moved all night


With blood coming out of his nose and a red eye, it certainly seems he had a bleed of some sort, maybe in his head? I have no idea about the other eye.

Have you brought him out and given him a warm soak? Torts can appear to be dead, but aren't.

With that said, this does sound bleak. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Dec 29, 2019)

So sorry for your loss. It's never easy to lose a friend.


----------



## Scotty0206 (Dec 29, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> With blood coming out of his nose and a red eye, it certainly seems he had a bleed of some sort, maybe in his head? I have no idea about the other eye.
> 
> Have you brought him out and given him a warm soak? Torts can appear to be dead, but aren't.
> 
> With that said, this does sound bleak. I'm so sorry.


Yeah I gave him a warm bath today but no movement, his legs aren’t stiff though but it doesn’t look good


----------



## KarenSoCal (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Scotty0206 (Dec 29, 2019)

So sad expected him to live a long life and he was so healthy  x


----------



## Gijoux (Dec 29, 2019)

Scotty0206 said:


> So sad expected him to live a long life and he was so healthy  x



I believe it would be well worth the cost for a Necropsy. I didn't do it years ago when I lost a tortoise and wished I had. Not that necropsy always gives us a cause, but often does give you something to ease the uncertainty of what went wrong. I am so very sorry for your loss, and just know you are not alone as the vast majority of us have had unexpected loss too.


----------



## Sidotis6 (Dec 29, 2019)

Scotty0206 said:


> My Tortoise is 12 years old and was hibernating since November in my fridge bought just for him. Checked on him today and his eye was puffy and white and blood was coming out of his nose. He is now unresponsive with his head out and legs out.... really need some help


In a fridge? How does he/she get air? Sounds like it died..


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 29, 2019)

Sidotis6 said:


> In a fridge? How does he/she get air? Sounds like it died..


Refrigerator hibernation/brumation is quite common. Respiration is very slow when a tortoise is brumating, and the air in the fridge is enough to keep him alive through the winter.


----------



## Mumsmad123 (Dec 29, 2019)

So sorry to hear of your sad loss. My little Hermanns is 16mths old and I have had her for about 2 months. Even after that short time I would be lost without her.


----------



## Scotty0206 (Dec 30, 2019)

Mumsmad123 said:


> So sorry to hear of your sad loss. My little Hermanns is 16mths old and I have had her for about 2 months. Even after that short time I would be lost without her.


It is horrible without him. Debating my next move at the moment and working out if I can put myself through this again and get another but from a youngster this time


----------



## Russiantortgma (Dec 30, 2019)

I’m so sorry. I can imagine how hard this is. Maybe give yourself a chance to catch your breath then decide to next steps but tortoises bring so much joy - when the time is right you should definitely consider bringing a new little tort into your world .


----------



## vladimir (Dec 30, 2019)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Sleppo (Dec 30, 2019)

So sorry for your loss. I know it's easier said then done but don't blame yourself, sometimes things just happen without much rhyme or reason.


----------



## Sa Ga (Dec 30, 2019)

I am so sorry! I have only had my Russian, Morla, for 3 months now and I love her more than I ever thought possible! My heart breaks for you sincerely.


----------



## Krista S (Dec 30, 2019)

I’m so sorry to hear of your loss. That’s completely devastating and heartbreaking. As others have said, it sounds like you did everything right, so don’t blame yourself. Take care and don’t be too hard on yourself.


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 30, 2019)

Extremely sorry to hear about your loss.

Please accept my sincere condolences.


----------



## BigTomsMom (Dec 30, 2019)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Tortalini (Jan 1, 2020)

Really sorry about your loss. I can't imagine how that could of happened. If you ever do consider getting another tortoise, I would suggest a tropical species that doesn't hibernate so something like this won't happen again.


----------



## tortoisekev (Jan 3, 2020)

This is incredibly sad, I feel so sorry for you. 
This is exactly the reason I'm too scared to hibernate Kevin (a family friend nearly lost their Tort a few years back when he woke up to early). Kevin's only 4 1/2 years old, but I still won't hibernate him as the risk is too high for the effort and benefits. I keep him in his indoor enclosure, have the light on daily, force him out every other day (he still likes to bury himself and self-hibernate!), give him a bath and feed him... he's now back to coming out on his own for a good few hours a day, which I'm very pleased by! 

I hope you get an answer, please share if you do. And don't be put off getting another... just maybe give yourself a bit of time first


----------



## AzDesert (Jan 3, 2020)

I am very sorry to hear about your tort. I lost a lil redfoot not long ago. It is indeed devastating and no words can ease the hurt in your heart. I bought a small tortoise "statue" (only about 2" big) in its memory. Since then I have felt confident enough to try a different species. So far so good. Wishing you the best in a hard time.


----------



## jso (Jan 3, 2020)

Mumsmad123 said:


> So sorry to hear of your sad loss. My little Hermanns is 16mths old and I have had her for about 2 months. Even after that short time I would be lost without her.





Yvonne G said:


> Refrigerator hibernation/brumation is quite common. Respiration is very slow when a tortoise is brumating, and the air in the fridge is enough to keep him alive through the winter.


 And it’s common practice to open the door quite often so there’s a change of air, and possibly to check temps or the torts themselves...


----------

